# wtb: lights



## catchin em (Mar 10, 2011)

im new to gigging and want to put some lights on my boat. i have a generator already but was wondering if anyone had some lights they arnt using anymore they would want to cut me a deal on, interested in leds also. maybe 1-2 gigs also. just let me no what you have, i have some fishing tackle i could trade also. thanks in advance


----------



## Rook (Oct 25, 2007)

http://www.e-conolight.com/

Try this, its where I purchased my lights. I use quartz floods but they have it all.


----------



## catchin em (Mar 10, 2011)

ya i saw those im just looking too see if anyone has a retired flounder boat they wanna sell the lights off of. but thanks for the help


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

I always used the Brinkmann Starfire II lights. When the water gets choppy, stick 'em underwater. They are encapsuled and won't blow out. There easy on the batteries too. 
But there are dozens of different lights available, none of which I've got. Sorry


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

I have two 12 volt flood lights for a tractor from tractor supply mounted on the sides of my boat and they work great,well sorta I havent seen a flounder in two months. BTW those two lights and a hand held spot light last most of the night with a deep cycle batt.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

*aquastar magnum*

I have a brand new set of aquastar magnum 450 watt lights that I will make you a 1 time good deal on. Two were used 1 time and one has never been used that I bought for a spare. You will need a generator because they are 110. I went to HPS and never used them. Look them up on fishinglightsetc.com. I'll take $70.00 for all 
3.
bamafan611


----------



## catchin em (Mar 10, 2011)

pm sent to bamafan611


----------



## Sea~N~Red (May 16, 2010)

Go to wal~mart you can get 500 watt halogen workloghts with spare bulb for 10.00 each 2 of the you can see what ever your looking for the down side expect to replace them every other year !! But work great!!


----------



## Rook (Oct 25, 2007)

Ill stick to my $8 floods. Havent had an issue yet. And to everyone else that uses quartz floods. The site I recommended earlier has bulbs (250,300 & 500) for $.50 each. Cant beat that. No disrespect to Bama's offer but I do not have $70.00 in my whole rig (lights, wiring, deck and hardware).


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Just putting them out there. The only problem is they have to be submerged because they get hot. They are on sale now for $74.00 apiece and just thought the guy could use a deal. If anyone needs some dock lights they pretty much light up the world. Very bright white light. You have to equip according to your budget.


----------



## Rook (Oct 25, 2007)

Please belive me Bama, I meant nothing negative about your offer. Those are nice lights and a steal of a deal at what you are asking. Was just making a point. I gathered from the original post that he was looking for something economical to get him going and its hard to beat $8 lights and $.50 bulbs. Would love to have the means and power to run some bigger, better lights. But those cheapo's are working great for me.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Morning Rook
Absolutely no problem. It can be very expensive starting out and econolight is a great website and I think most giggers have checked them out. Great deals. Man I started with a 100 watt lightbulb and a washtub. Upgraded when I could. Hope your having a good season.
bamafan611


----------



## catchin em (Mar 10, 2011)

did you get my pm bamafan??


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

I Did
Will get you a pic as soon as I get home. They are the magnums on the fishinglightsetc.com.


----------

